# Youngstown, OH ID: 624, Male, Baby, Looks PB



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

This wonderful dog came in on:
JULY 28
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
JULY 29
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!



Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH
Phone: Please use email


Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 624: Petfinder


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

I am working on getting this sweet bundle of fur into rescue.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you carolinem - he looks very young. Cutie pie, I love those ears :wub: 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I am sure he will get adopted out locally as cute as he is!!!!


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

This sweet bundle has been adopted as per the shelter.


----------

